# Memory Timing in AtiTool



## arnoldo (Dec 14, 2005)

I never used the memory timing adjustment features available in ATI Tool due to the warning regarding the dangerous impact may occur. Is it safe to load the default memory timing on the Ati Tool and how can I detect or test memory timing to know that it is safe for my graphic card? 

I'm using GeCube X800XL 512 Mb GDDR3. I don't know what the core is and I have not enough guts to take off the heatpipe and fan on my card in order to see the core.

Cheers


----------

